

Puppet Labs acquires open source tool from author - garethr
http://www.puppetlabs.com/mcollective

======
yan
Just wanted to chime in that puppet is an awesome tool if you're trying to
manage a few or more servers. (Hell, even if you manage a single one but want
re-deployment and roll-out to be consistent)

I also had puppet configs at one point to help get new OS X desktop and laptop
settings sane after purchase.

~~~
nwmcsween
Well I just tryed writing a provider for puppet and I found quite a few bad
design choices such as :ensure allowed to be a version, 'present' and 'absent'
double purpose variables are bad and this shows in a few providers having to
implement checks on a few dual purposed variables. Chef from what I've done so
far doesn't have these bad design choices.

